# Sizzling summer bod



## Jenny (May 24, 2005)

This is going to be my journal as I prepare for a summer in the gym  I'm leaving the US on June 4th, and will only post sporadicly until then. Right now I'm trying to enjoy my last week and a half here as much as I possibly can. Going to New York this weekend with my roomates.. One of my roomies is from Long Island. So I bet that'll be fun. I'll stick with my diet as much as possible and hopefully I'll be able to run in the mornings. Right now my focus is on cardio and trying to just maintain my muscle mass. When I get back to Sweden I'll push harder with the weighttraining again. I'm pretty happy with my body right now, feel comfortable in a bikini. Just want to get a little leaner still. Top abs are looking great, but it would be awesome to get that full 6 pack for the first time. 
My goal date will be end of July when I go to visit Justin and his family in Chicago 

Alright, going to try to be consistent with this


----------



## Dante (May 24, 2005)

have fun in nyc
be careful running by yourself


----------



## Eggs (May 24, 2005)

Hey sweets, like the new journal. I agree, you're looking hot! 

As D said, be careful up in NY. People are crazy up there


----------



## Jenny (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Dante, I'll be careful 

Eggs, thanks 

Totals today:
1585 cals
194g protein 51%
109g carbs 28%
37g fat 21%

Workouts:
- AM: 30 min running, 10 min powerwalk on incline, 15 min elliptical
- Weights: chest and triceps
- Post weights: 30 min powerwalk (4.4) on incline


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2005)

I'm beginning to feel my overtraining.. I usually do 2 cardio sessions a day plus 4 weight sessions.. Today the plan is elliptical in am (which I already did), then this afternoon I have a spinning class and weights.. I'm dreading it, but I just want to get through it.. This weekend I won't be able to workout much, so I just want to make it to the weekend.. 
On the other hand I just want to enjoy this last week and a half.. 

Life is hard


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2005)

Jenny ,

You're as KRAZEE as you are pretty !


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Jenny ,
> 
> You're as KRAZEE as you are pretty !



Nicely put ... that's a lot of gym work for sure


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2005)

I know.. I know I need some rest days in there.. It's just hard to keep myself from the gym when I see such good results and feel hot 
I'm going to go to the spin class today and then tomorrow I'll just do one cardio session and a weight session.


----------



## J'Bo (May 25, 2005)

Hey princess 

Moving back to Sweden? For good? 

I cant wait to get settle in Oz to start training again too. 

When are you and eggy coming to visit us


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> It's just hard to keep myself from the gym when I see such good results and feel hot



I can't argue with that.


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2005)

Hey Jenny!  I'm going back to Sweden to finish up my school.. Then Justin and I will probably settle down somewhere in the states  We'd love to  come visit you  

NT, yeah... Decided to skip spinning today though and hang out more with my roomies. I'm so sad about leaving them too, I love them  Man, my legs are tired too, spinning would have kille me!


----------



## Jenny (May 25, 2005)

I'm going to the Yankees/Red Sox game this weekend!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 25, 2005)

How much longer until you finish your degree?

I am sure its tough. Aaron is going to try to finish his degree in Australia but the school is alot more expensive so he may have to come back to take one more term. 

Come visit when ever you want


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2005)

Yay, your back   I love reading your journals, keep posting, none of this "sporadic" stuff lol


----------



## kuso (May 26, 2005)

Hey hon, how is everything? Sounds like things are going well for you and the egg-man which is great! 

Good luck with the cut and the abs showing their stubborn asses.

I owe you a pm/email, and it should be coming soon.


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2005)

KUSO!!! I've missed you!!  So good to hear from you  Yep, things are going well with Justin, we just have to be apart for a while  Yeah, abs are showing well already, but I'm looking for the shredded 6 pac look 
Let me know how things are going for you 

J'bo, I have one more for my bachelors and 2 for my masters. I'm going straight for my masters  When we start making some money we'll be on our way 

Jake, Hey! I am going to stick around this time


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2005)

Yesterdays my legs just felt burned out.. Whole body just sore and tired.. I've been doing cardio twice a day a lot lately, plus weights. Has been wearing me out.. So I decided to take the night off. Did light elliptical yesterday morning for 30 mins, but I'm still going to count it as a rest day pretty much. Had a few M&M's last night and chicken & rice soup that wasn't planned. Some crackers too. I'll call it a cheat even though it was a weak cheat  That way I have a bigger incentive to eat clean this weekend.
It pisses me off a little bit that I have to be controlling even now when I have a friggin week left! I wish I wouldn't be so hard on myself this week, because even if I would slack a little for this entire week I would be fine. Still I make myself run run run and just push myself and be real anal about my diet (except last night). I guess I just feel like I can still do that AND enjoy my last week here. It's not entirely true though, because I nix some fun things to go work out instead. I don't think I'd know what balance was even if it hit me in the face 

Had an amazing run this morning  I was out for a little over an hour  Did walk some here and there, maybe 10-15 min total. Weather was awesome  Tanning by the pool today!


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2005)

You came from being overweight and those days are kept in the back of your mind.  It's probably a good thing.  I think it's ok to treat yourself to something every once in a while.  You're not training for a comp nor do you need to loose weight.  My personal theory is treat yourself in moderation.  Going out with the girls/Egg for a night and enjoying a good restaraunt won't kill your body.  Having a bag of M&Ms won't disrupt all the work you've put into your physique.  What does do damage is the constant barrage of treats.  

You look great and seem to be pretty consistent with your workouts.  Enjoy life Jenny, you certainly deserve it.


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> You came from being overweight and those days are kept in the back of your mind.  It's probably a good thing.  I think it's ok to treat yourself to something every once in a while.  You're not training for a comp nor do you need to loose weight.  My personal theory is treat yourself in moderation.  Going out with the girls/Egg for a night and enjoying a good restaraunt won't kill your body.  Having a bag of M&Ms won't disrupt all the work you've put into your physique.  What does do damage is the constant barrage of treats.
> 
> You look great and seem to be pretty consistent with your workouts.  Enjoy life Jenny, you certainly deserve it.



Yeah, I came from being a fit little machine.. But then I gained weight and yeah, I was overweight.. I was only overweight for about 6 months, but it was definitely the darkest time in my life. 
I feel in control and I feel great about myself now. I do have obsessive behaviors still every now and then, but for the most part I'm just enjoying life more than I've ever had. I enjoy treats, but I don't binge anymore. I am very consistent with my workouts 

Oh, and it wasn't a bag of M&Ms  It was about 15  
Thank you so much for all your sweet words NT  It's nice to have you around


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2005)

Oh, and another big thing to me is to make my workouts fun. I don't like being stuck in rut, then it feels like something forced.. I am creative with my workouts and make them interesting  It really works for me 
I won't compete, it's just not for me. Coming from a background of eating disorders I think it would be too much pressure for me. I just want to look good for me. This is for life. I'm glad I went through gaining weight as early as in my 20ies, so that I could beat it and change my mindset right then. I will never be a fat housewife. I know some might not believe it, but I do and that's what matters. Besides, I'll be a career woman 

Off to workout


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2005)

Good luck getting that sizzling body Jenny!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2005)

3 years is nothing...you two are strong and have build a wonderful foundation together. you have any idea of where in the USA you would like to settle down?

you do look amazing and have eyes and a smile to knock someone off their feet


----------



## Jenny (May 27, 2005)

Thanks Monstar 

J'bo, it's actually just two years, sorry for not making it clear  One for bachelors + 1 for Masters. I don't know where we want to settle down, coming from Sweden I want to live somewhere with warm weather 
Thanks sweetheart 

Got up way way early today (6am used to be sleeping in for me, but now it's very early  ) to be able to run before getting in the car at 10:00 to go to NYC. I'm going to miss my honey so much, part of me hates to leave him for our last weekend. It's just that the girls and I made these plans in like February.. Luckily I have the most supportive and amazing boyfriend in this world, love him so much  Okay, sorry for being mushy 
Bought lots of portable diet foods  Salmon in a pouch, protein bars (they are actually like a treat now a days.. Got the ones with good macros and pretty bad taste  ), protein powder, nuts and apples


----------



## J'Bo (May 27, 2005)

Jenny: 2 years is even better  Warmth is where its at and one of the major reasons we are leaving the snow behind us  

Have fun this weekend. Its nice to have great boyfriends isnt it  I like when your gushy.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 1, 2005)

I didn't give up on this thing  New York was awesome  Had an awesome time, looooooove the city. Yesterday was Justin's birthday.. Now I have 3 and a half days left  My room is an absolute mess!! And I can't fit all my stuff in my bags  This sucks so bad..


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2005)

BUMP! After just keeping my journal at another forum I have decided to come back here  I'm back in the swing of things in Sweden. Missing Justin for sure  I'm going to Chicago on July 29th though, staying for three weeks 

Alrighty, looking forward to having all my peeps keeping me company in here


----------



## Jenny (Jun 17, 2005)

So my current routine is:
- morning cardio almost every morning before breakfast.. Either running, powerwalking or spinning. 
- PM cardio some days, either after weights or a spin class on non-weight days.
- Weights 4 days a week:
Chest & triceps
Legs (including calves)
Shoulders & abs (no weighted work for abs)
Back & biceps

Diet is around 1500cals, 180-210g protein, 60-100g carbs, 30-50g fat. I'm not following a laid out plan, but have all the basics cut out for me and make small variations depending on mood and how much I work out. I don't do cheat days, but allow myself small treats here and there (cheat days have always turned into binges for me in the past, doesn't work for me). Trying not to be an anal freak like I've been in the past and not take myself so seriously  Life is too short, right? 

Have already started leaning out since coming home. Moving out of the college apartment and now living with my parents have helped the diet. There is NO junk food in this house.. Not a single cookie  My roomates in the US used to have pizza, candy, cakes and all kinds of junk laying around and it was easy to nibble (especially during PMS-time  ).

Comments are welcomed


----------



## Katia7 (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey!
How did you like NYC? 
Chicago is also soooo fun! Have you been there before?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2005)

Yay, your back.. what other forum did you go to?  I feel so neglected now


----------



## Jenny (Jun 20, 2005)

Katia, I LOVE NYC!! I really think I'll live there one day 

Premi, I'll try to stick around


----------



## Jenny (Jun 20, 2005)

Meals today:

1: 7 whites, 1/3 cup oats
2: protein shake, 6 almonds
3: 5 oz salmon, veggies, 4 peanuts, 3 grapes
4: protein shake, tiny apple, 7 almonds, 1 square inch rubarb pie
5: PWO: 7 whites, 15g wg bread, 3 almonds, veggies
6: 5 oz chix, veggies

Totals:
1515 cals
207g protein 57%
75g carbs 21%
36g fat 22%

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min run. Felt good
- Weights: chest triceps
DB presses: 3x8 +warm up set
Incline DB: 3x8-9
Cable X: 3x8
Pec deck: 3x8
Rope pushdowns: 3x8
French press: 3x8
Kicbacks: 3x8
- 30 min powerwalk home from gym


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Hellooo Jenny  How are youuuuu ??


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2005)

hey Riss! I'm doing pretty good thanks  How are youuuu??


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2005)

Yesterdays meals:
1: 7 whites, 1/3 cup oats
2: protein shake, 6 almonds, small apple
3: 5 oz chicken, veggies
4: protein shake, 8 almonds
5: 7 whites, veggies, 20g wg bread, 6 strawberries
6: 2 oz chicken, veggies (while my mom is filling the whole house with cinnabon smells. I'm not very tempted, so it's okay : )

Totals:
1590 cals
207g protein 54%
75g carbs 20%
44g fat 26%

Workouts:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- Weights: legs including calves
Leg press: 3x10
Smith lunges: 3x8-10
Deadlifts: 3x12
Leg curls: 3x10
Standing calf press: 3x9
Seated calf press: 3x8-9
- Powerwalk home from gym, 30 mins


----------



## Rissole (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Jenny don't ask... I got my Gym Instructors exam on Friday, i did the mock test and wasn't happy with my results.... Heaps more study to do 

 If you power walked home from the gym.... how'd you get there??


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2005)

I got a ride from work to the gym 

Aww, I KNOW you can do it! I know how you feel, I was cramming like crazy for my Personal Trainer exam a couple of years ago   But I made it and so will you


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

HEy Jenny!!!!  Looks like you are doing awesome!!  I am glad you are so happy


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2005)

HEY Pam!! Sooo good to see you!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2005)

Wednesday:

1: 7 whites, 1/3 cup oats
2: protein shake, 7 almonds, 1 tiny clementine
3: 4.5 oz chix, 1 oz herring, 1 small potaoe, 1 meatball (midsummer meal at work among the office girls. I brought my chicken and veggies and just had a taste of theirs)
4: protein shake, 8 almonds, bite of apple
5: 7 whites, 20g wg bread, veggies

totals:
1630 cals
200g protein 51%
63g carbs 16%
56g fat 32%

Workouts:
- AM: 45min running, with 5-10min walking
- Weights: OFF


----------



## Rissole (Jun 23, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I got a ride from work to the gym
> 
> Aww, I KNOW you can do it! I know how you feel, I was cramming like crazy for my Personal Trainer exam a couple of years ago   But I made it and so will you


Yeah i know i can do it but i'm one of those stinkin perfectionists thats gotta get 95-100%...  Last night of study tonight exam tomorrow arvo 
How are you doing with your sizzling summer bod?? On target??


----------



## Jenny (Jun 23, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah i know i can do it but i'm one of those stinkin perfectionists thats gotta get 95-100%...  Last night of study tonight exam tomorrow arvo
> How are you doing with your sizzling summer bod?? On target??



Yeah, I recognize that behavior 
Tomorrow night is Midsummers Eve here in Sweden, lotsa parties, you should skip the studying and come party with the swedes 

The summer bod is coming along nicely  I'm on target. A month and 6 days until I'm off to Chicago to see Justin and his fam  I'm so excited


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 23, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Wednesday:
> 
> totals:
> 1630 cals
> ...


That's Nice!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2005)

Diet looks great Jenny, keep it up.


----------



## Eggs (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Hottie! The journal looks good, as do your workouts and diet. Good job on hitting it hard back at home! 

The pics you sent me look great, I can see progress just over the short time you've been back. Of course I started to see more progress before you left too, as it should be since you're working so hard.

I hope you had a great Midsummers babe, was wishing all day I could have been there with you.

 you!


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey there hotstuff
You are doing so great!   
How do you eat your chicken? I need some new chicken ideas.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm exhausted and need to go to bed  will just post meals and get back to you tomorrow 

Monday:

Meals:
1: 6 whites, 20g wg bread
2: protein shake, 8 almonds
3: 5 oz salmon, veggies
4: protein shake, small apple, 7 almonds
5: 7 whites, veggies, 15g wg bread, 5 almonds
6: 5 oz chix, veggies

totals:
1505 cals
210g protein59%
52g carbs 14%
43g fat 27%

Too little carbs today.. Man... 

workouts:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk
- Weights: chest &triceps
DB benchpress: 3x8 +warm up
DB incline press: 3x7-8
Pec deck: 3x8
Cable cross: 3x8
Pushdowns: 3x8
French press: 3x8
DB kickbacks: 3x8
- 35 min powerwalk from gym


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2005)

Tuesday:

1: 7 whites, 1/3 cup oats
2: proten shake, 8 almonds
3: 5 oz chicken, veggies
4: protein shake, 7 almonds, half small apple
5: 7 whites, 40g wg bread, veggies
6: salmon, veggies

Totals:
1520 cals
211g protein 58%
60g carbs (this is minus fiber, that's how I always write it) 17%
41g fat 25%

Carbs still a little low I guess. Cals too for leg work and cardio..


workouts:
- AM:40 min running, 5 min powerwalking
- weights: legs
Leg press: 3x15
Smith lunges: 3x12 (doing 12 reps almost killed me, I was hurting sooooo much  )
Deadlifts, focusing on hams: 3x12-15
Leg curls: 3x8-12
Seated calf press:3x8-10
Standing calf press: 3x8-10
OOOOOOWWWWIEEEEEEEE!!!  
Pushed myself so hard, I'm going to be so friggin sore tomorrow  
- 30 min powerwalk home from gym. I didn't think I was going to make it with my hurrrtin legs, but after the first ten mins I was fine..


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 28, 2005)

> Deadlifts, focusing on hams: 3x12-15


What kind of weight are you using?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 28, 2005)

Yay, I was thinking you disappeared again


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2005)

Mike, not much weight.. I'm not trying to make my legs grow much, I focus on feeling the burrrrrn and doing high reps 

Premi, I'm here 

Eggs, thanks love  I'm working hard to have that hard bod when I'm coming to see you  ONE MONTH!!        

Hiker, I just grill it in the oven, it's boring but it works. It's funny how I don't eat for enjoyment anymore but for function  I hope to have PM news for you soon 

MonkeyMan, thanks


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 29, 2005)

Heya hottie!!!    Things are looking fantastic as always    You always have your little fan club cheering you on


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2005)

Wednesday:

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1/4 cup oats
2: protein shake, 8 almonds, 5 grapes
3: 5 oz chix, veggies
4: protein shake, 7 almonds
5: 7 whites, wg bread, almonds
+ a small cheat. Went to my grandmas and had some grapes and three small cookies. She's a doll and she never tries to make me feel guilty if I don't eat, but I felt like I wanted to today, haven't been there in forever.

Workouts: today is active rest day 
- AM: 45 min powerwalk
- Weights: OFF
- 30 min powerwalk
__________________


----------



## Jenny (Jun 29, 2005)

Thanks Shorty  I had a cheat today though, but I think I needed it  too low carb and cals lately...

Hope you're having a great day!!


----------



## Jenny (Jun 30, 2005)

had an awesome run this morning!! 45 min high intensity, best run I've had since I came back


----------



## Jenny (Jun 30, 2005)

Thursday:

Meals:
1: 7 whites (ate them standing while preparing my veggies for my lunch)
2: protein shake, 1/2 apple, 8 almonds
3:5 oz chix, veggies, diet coke
4: protein shake, 7 almonds
5: 7 whites, lf cheese, 5 almonds
6: protein shake, 10 almonds, 1/3 cup lean ground beef (my mom was making a meat pie and I tasted the filling  )

Totals:
1493 cals
218g protein 61%
41g carbs 11%
45g fat 28%

Alright, need to up those carbies a little again tomorrow. Will eat oats for breaky.

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min kickass run  
- Weights: shoulders
Shoulder presses: 3x7-8 +warm up
Lateral raises: 4x8-10
Up right roes: 3x8
Reversed pec deck: 3x8
Rear delt lifts: 3x8
- Powerwalk home from gym, 30 mins


----------



## Eggs (Jun 30, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I hope to have PM news for you soon



Is it about pizza and ice cream?  If so, cut me in on it too


----------



## Eggs (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh, and btw, good job on your diet and workouts! Looks nice and intense... make sure you get lots of rest and water though. Especially with all those spinning sessions coming up. Other than that, keep up the good work


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2005)

Friday:

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1/3 cup oats
2: protein shake, 1/2 small grapefruit, 8 almonds
3: 5 oz chix, veggies
4: protein shake, 7 almonds
5: snack:20 almonds
6: 6 oz salmon, veggies, 5 almonds

Totals: 1578cals
203g protein 53%
43g carbs 11%
62g fat 36%

workouts:
- AM: 50 min powerwalk


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks love  I'm doing my best  27 days


----------



## Jenny (Jul 2, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Saturday:

I'm way to lazy to write out all my meals, but I did track my cals 

1507cals
186g protein 52%
52 g carbs 15%
56g fat 33%

Workouts:
- AM: spinning class, taught it and was sweating like a pig
- Weights: back and biceps
- biking to gym and home, about 20-25 mins


----------



## Jenny (Jul 3, 2005)

Sunday

These are the totals for today after I down my last shake:

1440 cals
187g protein 54%
63g carbs 21% (yay! a little higher at least)
42g fat 25%

Workouts:
- AM: 70 min run/sprint/powerwalk. INTENSE


----------



## Jenny (Jul 4, 2005)

Monday :

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 1/3 cup oats, 1/4 cup milk (had to cool the oats down so I could eat em real fast)
2: protein shake, 8 almonds, 3grapes
3: 5 oz chicken, veggies, 5 peanuts, 1 passionfruit (there's like nothing in a passion fruit! )
4: protein shake, 7 almonds 1/2 apple (managed to get my protein shake on my shirt, my tank top and my pants  started shaking it and the lid wasn't on  )
5: PWO: 7 whites, lf cheese, veggies, 30g wg bread

totals:
1534 cals
197g protein 54%
71g carbs 20%
43g fat 26%

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min powerwalk
- Weights: chest & triceps
DB benchpress: 3x7-8 (+warm up sets)
DB incline: 3x7-8
Cable X: 3x8-10
Pec deck: 3x7-8
Tricep pushdowns: 4x8-10
Rope extensions: 3x8
Bench dips: 3x8-13
- Powerwalk home from gym, 30 mins


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 4, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> This is going to be my journal as I prepare for a summer in the gym  I'm leaving the US on June 4th, and will only post sporadicly until then. Right now I'm trying to enjoy my last week and a half here as much as I possibly can. Going to New York this weekend with my roomates.. One of my roomies is from Long Island. So I bet that'll be fun. I'll stick with my diet as much as possible and hopefully I'll be able to run in the mornings. Right now my focus is on cardio and trying to just maintain my muscle mass. When I get back to Sweden I'll push harder with the weighttraining again. I'm pretty happy with my body right now, feel comfortable in a bikini. Just want to get a little leaner still. Top abs are looking great, but it would be awesome to get that full 6 pack for the first time.
> My goal date will be end of July when I go to visit Justin and his family in Chicago
> 
> Alright, going to try to be consistent with this


Please send me a bikini pic...  Before and after would be great!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 4, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Monday :
> 
> Meals:
> 1: 7 whites, 1/3 cup oats, 1/4 cup milk (had to cool the oats down so I could eat em real fast)
> ...


Goodness Jenny... You definitely like your protein! I know this is a bad question to ask a perdy lady as yourself but how much do you weigh? That's almost as much protein as I eat. Looks like you know your stuff however...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2005)

BKC: Eggs is the only one who gets bikini pics, sorry 
I am 5'9 and haven't weighed myself in a year, but I'd say I'm around 140-145lbs, bf% is pretty low right now. I'm not too concerned about my protein intake


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey stranger  Have you seen Greeky lately? I miss that women. I got her an invite at FC but she has never posted.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2005)

Haha, you're too funny Jill  I haven't seen her, I'm hardly here these days, just updating my meals and stuff here too so Justin can see em 

See you on the dark side


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2005)

Tuesday (man, is it only tuesday???):

Meals:
1: 7 whites, 30g wg bread (nooo time for oats!)
2: protein shake, 8 almonds
3: 5 oz salmon, veggies
4: protein shake, 7 almonds
5: 5 oz chicken, veggies
6: 6 wites, veggies, lf cheese

totals:
1580 cals
225g protein 60%
45g carbs 12%
47g fat 28%

Workouts:
- AM: 45 min run with some powerwalking
- weights: legs 
Leg press: 3x10-12
Smith lunges: 3x12 ( OWWWWWW!!)
Leg curls: 3x10
Standing calf raises: 3x8
Seated calf raises: 2x8
- 30 min powerwalk from gym


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 5, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> BKC: Eggs is the only one who gets bikini pics, sorry
> I am 5'9 and haven't weighed myself in a year, but I'd say I'm around 140-145lbs, bf% is pretty low right now. I'm not too concerned about my protein intake


Cool... Best of luck Jenny.  I just wanted to give you a hard time since you wouldn't answer my thread for the ladies and I called you out...  Work hard.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 5, 2005)

Yay for bikini pics! 

Hey babe, that ticker is getting lower every day, how about that  I'm ready for it to hit 0 already though, can you make it work a little faster? 

I think you're posting your journal here because you think I'll feel like a chump and get my journal going to  Damn, I think it worked  I'll start mine up soon too babe. Not because you started yours or because you want me to (I dont really think you're trying to sneakily get me to start one up. Er, maybe  ), I just figure it'd be a fun place to be able to drop each other notes and say hi now and then since we'll be apart for a while. It wont be to in-depth, I'll keep a journal on that 

Anyways sweets, I  you and cant wait to see you soon. We've been apart too long you know!

bkc - I think her protein consumption is pretty good... its about 1.4g per lb of body weight.. (3.0g per kg), which is within the weight lifting standard of aiming for about 1.5g/lb. You'll notice that her diet is rather low calorie currently, and in that state you'll be wanting to keep your protein consumption high and decrease carbs, which she has done a good job of. Anyways, check out the macros, I think you'll agree they make sense. Jenny knows how to work her diet just right 

Jill - Perhaps she is really busy with work and just hasn't had time or something. That'd be weird is she just up and left though 

Jenny -


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 5, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Yay for bikini pics!
> 
> Hey babe, that ticker is getting lower every day, how about that  I'm ready for it to hit 0 already though, can you make it work a little faster?
> 
> ...


I don't like you Eggs...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2005)

Just to show you guys that I'm not talking total crap and making up the fact that I work out and diet, here are a couple of pics..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 5, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Yay for bikini pics!
> 
> Hey babe, that ticker is getting lower every day, how about that  I'm ready for it to hit 0 already though, can you make it work a little faster?
> 
> ...



you're going to start a journal  I thought I'd never see the day  Jk 
I would love that, but the reason I keep the journal here is so you can see what I do and drop me a line here and there  If the bonus is you getting motivated I'm all for it   You know I love it when you work out hard, makes me all hot and bothered  

Thanks for sticking up for me 

I miss you sooo much  In all kinds of ways


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 6, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Just to show you guys that I'm not talking total crap and making up the fact that I work out and diet, here are a couple of pics..


Very nice Jenny... Keep up the good work. And whenever eggs cracks I'll be here for you...   j/p eggs. You da man bro.  Jenny the hand on the butt was a nice "touch" btw...    I'll leave you alone now. J/p around so don't be afraid to chat if you ever feel the urge. Stay focused because you look great.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 6, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> Very nice Jenny... Keep up the good work. And whenever eggs cracks I'll be here for you...   j/p eggs. You da man bro.  Jenny the hand on the butt was a nice "touch" btw...    I'll leave you alone now. J/p around so don't be afraid to chat if you ever feel the urge. Stay focused because you look great.



Oh I know you're harmless  Feel free to stick around  
Thanks for the compliments! I'm working on putting some muscle on in arms, shoulders and back.. I've lost quite a bit of mass since december (been sick like 10 times and then the stress of moving back to sweden  ), but I'm workin on gettin it back  Right now my main focus is just to lean out though as much as possible before going to Chicago though..


----------



## Jenny (Jul 6, 2005)

Wednesday:

Totals:
1461 cals
193g protein 55%
55g carbs 16%
45g fat 29%

Workouts: Rest day 
- AM: 25 min powerwalk


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 6, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Oh I know you're harmless  Feel free to stick around
> Thanks for the compliments! I'm working on putting some muscle on in arms, shoulders and back.. I've lost quite a bit of mass since december (been sick like 10 times and then the stress of moving back to sweden  ), but I'm workin on gettin it back  Right now my main focus is just to lean out though as much as possible before going to Chicago though..


Good thing is once you've had it it comes back easy. 

Btw Chicago is only two hours away. I can be there in half that time...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 6, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> Btw Chicago is only two hours away. I can be there in half that time...



Don't push your luck buddy


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 6, 2005)

Physique looks great! Keep up the hard work.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 6, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Don't push your luck buddy


What?... I just wanted to get a pizza. I hear Chitown pizza is the best...


----------



## Jenny (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks mike

bkc, right


----------



## Jenny (Jul 7, 2005)

Thursday:

Totals:
1344 cals
184g protein 57%
44 g carbs 14%
41g fat 27%

Cals and carbs a little low today.. 

Workouts:
- AM: 40 min powerwalk
- PM: 45 min spinning class. taught it


----------



## Eggs (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey sweetie. Yep, Cals look a little low, perhaps 1600 -1700 could be a good goal for tomorrow to give yourself a little pick up  The powerwalks and spinning sounds like fun, I hope the weather stays nice for your mornings, I know how much you like those early morning cardio sessions  I have some nice days on order for when you're here in Chicago!

Keep up the good work


----------



## Jenny (Jul 9, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Hey sweetie. Yep, Cals look a little low, perhaps 1600 -1700 could be a good goal for tomorrow to give yourself a little pick up  The powerwalks and spinning sounds like fun, I hope the weather stays nice for your mornings, I know how much you like those early morning cardio sessions  I have some nice days on order for when you're here in Chicago!
> 
> Keep up the good work



Hey love  I did have a carb up Friday night  But you already know that! It was all clean though, I'm not much for cheating these days 
When I'm in Chicago I'm going to make you do morning cardio with me 

Love you!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 9, 2005)

Saturday:

Diet:
1499cals
172g protein 48%
60g carbs 19%
56g fat 33%

Workouts:
- AM: 1 hour 20 min fast bike ride   Really pushed myself
- 2 hour cleaning craze


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2005)

Sunday:

totals:
1529cals
176g protein 49%
74g carbs 20%
46g fat 27%

workouts:
- Back (12 sets), biceps (9sets)
- biking 20 mins


----------



## Rissole (Jul 10, 2005)

Just thought i'd fill you in here Jen re your question as you may miss it in my Journal



			
				Jenny said:
			
		

> How's the Riss man doing? How did that exam go?
> 
> Have you heard from Jenny Bo Becky?
> 
> ...


I passed my exam 75% I would've liked 90+ but hey... it's done 
I was away for a full week at massive conference in Sydney (extremly challening) good though 
No, i haven't heard from Jen but i'll be mailing her tonight, i can't belive she still hasn't even rung me yet   I'll let you know as soon as i hear from her 
Wow Jen your pics look amazing!! The Egg man is extremely blessed  Your looking better than after the IM comp!! Your delts look sweet  (are they the bad pics  )
You definately have a "Sizzling Summer Bod!!"


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Just thought i'd fill you in here Jen re your question as you may miss it in my Journal
> 
> 
> I passed my exam 75% I would've liked 90+ but hey... it's done
> ...



Yeah!!  Good job passing the exam  So what does that mean? Are you a Personal Trainer now?
Damn, I can't believe Jen leaves us wondering like this    J/k of course  kinda 
Thanks for the compliments  I've got WAYS to go for sure, but I'm enjoying the ride


----------



## Rissole (Jul 11, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Yeah!!  Good job passing the exam  So what does that mean? Are you a Personal Trainer now?
> Damn, I can't believe Jen leaves us wondering like this    J/k of course  kinda
> Thanks for the compliments  I've got WAYS to go for sure, but I'm enjoying the ride


No just gym instructor, P/T is next. I think i will w8 till next year as it's pretty expensive. The Cert 3 cost me $1200 and cert 4 is $1600.
I don't know about a WAYS to go darl.... you look sensational!! I'd be over the moon if Tracey looked like you 
Emailing Jen now  She's gonna get it


----------



## Jenny (Jul 11, 2005)

Ugh, I know all about those expensive PT certs. Mine was about $2000.. And I don't even use it right now with all the moving I've been doing. It's worth shit in the US 

You tell Ms J'bo how you feel


----------



## Jenny (Jul 11, 2005)

Totals:
1522 cals
204g protein 56%
61g carbs 17%
44g fat 27%

Workouts:
- 45 min bike ride to work
- 35 min bike ride home from work
- stop at gym on the way home: chest and triceps..

Okay, today's conculsion, I need more cals and carbs tomorrow for all that bike riding!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2005)

Tuesday (just three more days of work!! ):

Totals:
1599 cals
196g protein 51%
75g carbs 19%
51g fat 30%

WorkoutS:
- 35 min biking to work.. Felt so good 
- 30 min biking from work to gym 
- Weights: legs (yesss, after biking   )
Smith lunges: 3x12
Deadlifts (squeeeezing butt and hams): 3x12
Leg curls: 3x10
Leg extensions: 3x10
Standing calf press: 3x8
Seated calf press: 3x8

- 10 min bike ride home from gym.. OWWWW


----------



## Jenny (Jul 12, 2005)

16 days


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2005)

TickerFactory...

  That's funny ...the countdown begins 

 Way to go Jenny...Sounds like you have your routine dialed in very well... 
 I wish I could get motivated enough to run in the mornings.  I need to seriously kick up the cardio this year.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 13, 2005)

Totals: 1613 
58g fat 34%
66g carbs 17%
187g protein 49%

Workouts:
NONE! Rest  Just everyday activities (like working in the warehouse at work), walking from the bus, biking to my grandma etc


----------



## Jenny (Jul 13, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> TickerFactory...
> 
> That's funny ...the countdown begins
> 
> ...



Yep, almost there! We're very excited!! 

Thanks, I'm trying to work hard.. Not always perfect, but I'm doing good..


----------



## Randy (Jul 13, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Yep, almost there! We're very excited!!
> 
> Thanks, I'm trying to work hard.. Not always perfect, but I'm doing good..


  Well nobody's perfect my friend 
   Keep up the great work Jenny.
   Maybe some of it will rub off on me.
 The best I'm doing in the cardio department is riding a bike for 20 minutes a day, doing 3 sets of 50 on a health rider, doing 3 sets of 25 reps for side bends and walking around the neighborhood. I guess that's a good start  Outside of that I'm trying to adhere to eating smaller quantities of healthy foods. I haven't layed out an actual meal plan yet, but as soon as I learn more about that stuff I will do that as well.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2005)

Totals:
1542 cals
213g protein 58%
54g carbs 15%
43f fat27%

workouts:
- 35 min speedy biking to work
- 40 min speedy biking home from work (windy!!)
- lotsa walking around at work, worked in the warehouse and stuff


----------



## Rissole (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey Jen, i got an email from Jen.... lol...
She's flat out at work and trying to fit in with this Aussie culture... i'll have to paste in her email in her journal when i get home, it's funny  She's calling worms, snakes  
Other than that she's doin great, she said she would pop in to say hello. But we know her 
2 weeks left hey...?? Thats comin up quick


----------



## Jenny (Jul 15, 2005)

Friday  :

Totals:
1628cals
202g protein 52%
49g carbs 13%
61g fat 33%

Workouts:
- AM: 50 min running with some powerwalking 
- Biking to gym
- Weights: shoulders and abs
Military press: 4x8
Lateral raises: 3x8
Seated lat. raises: 3x8
Up right rows: 3x8
Reverse pec deck: 3x8
Rear delt lifts: 3x8
(I know this is a whole lot of sets for shoulders, but they tend to respond really well to high volume)
Crunches: 3xfailure
Leg up crunches: 3xfailure
Crunches on bench: 3xfailure
- Biking home


----------



## Jenny (Jul 16, 2005)

Totals:
1462 cals
181g protein 52%
43g carbs 13%
54g fat 32%

Workout:
- AM: kick ass spinning class


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Jen, i got an email from Jen.... lol...
> She's flat out at work and trying to fit in with this Aussie culture... i'll have to paste in her email in her journal when i get home, it's funny  She's calling worms, snakes
> Other than that she's doin great, she said she would pop in to say hello. But we know her
> 2 weeks left hey...?? Thats comin up quick



Sorry I didn't reply earlier   Flat out of work?? So does that mean she doesn't have a job?? (aussie lingo can be confusing  ) But I thought she was OFFERED a job there and that's how she came about moving..   I hope it all works out for our little JenJen.. I would call worms snakes too, ewwwwwwww *scared of snakes*

12 days baby


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2005)

Btw, did you notice the Egg in my ticker  for EGGS  aaaaah, I crack myself up


----------



## Jenny (Jul 17, 2005)

Okay, cals way too low today, I know.. missed my back/bicep workout too..

1252 cals
167g protein 56%
30g carbs 11%
44g fat 31%

Workouts:
-AM: 60 min powerwalk
- 45 min total powerwalking around town (transportation)
__________________


----------



## Rissole (Jul 17, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Sorry I didn't reply earlier   Flat out of work?? So does that mean she doesn't have a job?? (aussie lingo can be confusing  ) But I thought she was OFFERED a job there and that's how she came about moving..   I hope it all works out for our little JenJen.. I would call worms snakes too, ewwwwwwww *scared of snakes*
> 
> 12 days baby


No no no..... Flat out AT work.... she's busy...  I get to see her in about 14-15 weeks 



			
				Jenny said:
			
		

> Btw, did you notice the Egg in my ticker  for EGGS  aaaaah, I crack myself up


yes i did  _crack_ yourself up hey....


----------



## Eggs (Jul 17, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Btw, did you notice the Egg in my ticker  for EGGS  aaaaah, I crack myself up



Yay! Haha, you're kinda silly you know.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2005)

Rissy.. ooooh  :lol

Justin, so are you


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2005)

Totals:
1475cals
198g protein 57%
39g carbs 12%
52g fat 31%

Workouts:
AM: 45 min run/sprint/powerwalk 
Weights: 16 sets


----------



## Rissole (Jul 18, 2005)

:bounce: 10 days!! :bounce: 10 days!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> :bounce: 10 days!! :bounce: 10 days!!



You're too cute Riss 

10 days


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2005)

Today I skipped morning cardio, went spinning tonight instead  Was funnn.. Meals coming as soon as I have had my last meal


----------



## Jenny (Jul 19, 2005)

Tuesday:

1516 cals
199g protein 55%
39g carbs 12%
55g fat 31%

Workouts:
- Legs: 13 sets
- biceps: 6 sets
- 45 min spin class


----------



## Rissole (Jul 20, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Today I skipped morning cardio, went spinning tonight instead  Was funnn.. Meals coming as soon as I have had my last meal


Spinning was fun.... ??  you are a strange one....  

:bounce: 8 Days!! :bounce: 8 Days!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Spinning was fun.... ??  you are a strange one....
> 
> :bounce: 8 Days!! :bounce: 8 Days!!



I really love cardio  To clearify, it was a spinning class, not just me spinning around for 45 mins  

I know!!! 8 DAYS!!  Got an appointment to get my hair done next wednesday, I'll be all set for Justinville!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 20, 2005)

Yesterdays totals:

1507 cals
183g protein52%
60g carbs 19%
50g fat 29%

- AM: 55 min powerwalk
- 30 min walk (transportation)


----------



## Jenny (Jul 21, 2005)

Thursday:

Totals:1506 cals
186g protein 52%
46g carbs 15%
55g fat 32%

Workouts:
- AM: 60 min powerwalk/run
- Weights: shoulders and abs


----------



## maniclion (Jul 21, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Spinning was fun.... ??  you are a strange one....
> 
> :bounce: 8 Days!! :bounce: 8 Days!!


There's nothing like a dizzy blonde wondering around the gym hey Riss?

 So when did Justin conquer Chicago and rename it Justinville?  You should make that your new ticker destination.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> There's nothing like a dizzy blonde wondering around the gym hey Riss?


 thats a great mental picture.... 

I knew what you were talking about Jenny.... 

*sniff* *sniff* Do you smell that...?? Something cooking....??
Oh  its's just Jenny


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2005)

Manic!! Hey!! It's about time you posted in here 
Dizzy blonde 

Haha, the most important thing in Chicago is Justin, so I think Justinville sounds like a good name  

Aaaah, a week from now I'll be in Amsterdam getting ready to fly over to Chicago


----------



## Jenny (Jul 22, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> thats a great mental picture....
> 
> I knew what you were talking about Jenny....
> 
> ...



 

7 DAYS     
I'm so friggin excited I can hardlt contain my self


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> 7 DAYS
> I'm so friggin excited I can hardlt contain my self


Her you would say "i'm so friggen excited i am near wettin myself" 
Hey, if you lived here you would have like 6 days


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 29, 2005)

hey hottie! See? I DO get to your journal!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 31, 2005)

You gone yet....??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2005)

Yo! Pete! Was'sup!


----------



## Eggs (Aug 1, 2005)

This is JENNY posting from Eggs account... I'm HERE  Having a wonderful time.. And I have an announcement to make.. I'll just let the picture speak for itself


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2005)

_*CONGRATS GUYS!!*_


----------



## Eggs (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Riss!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 1, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh my. Congrats guys.


----------



## seven11 (Aug 1, 2005)

man i didnt know eggs had woman hands


but congratz


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 1, 2005)

Holy Jenny and Eggy!

You just made me cry on a Monday morning. 
Its incredible and i wish you all the best.

Congrats times 10 million.
Where is the wedding going to be?

Oh my goodness i have so many questions   I cant contain myself right now. I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you two.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats you two.

That is awesome news.  Enjoy it, it goes by quick (the engagement) and is an amazing experience


----------



## PreMier (Aug 2, 2005)

Holy shiznit!!!!   Congrats you two!!   Awesome..


----------



## Stacey (Aug 3, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS YOU TWO!!!! I'm Soooooooo HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! Jenny, thanks for the email.. I was in tears reading! I WISH YOU GUYS THE BEST!!!  

Ya~ Details when you get a chance!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!       

PS~ The Ring is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 3, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> This is JENNY posting from Eggs account... I'm HERE  Having a wonderful time.. And I have an announcement to make.. I'll just let the picture speak for itself


WAHOO! Way to go, kids!
Congratulations! Looks like we have another IM meet in the works...


----------



## Eggs (Aug 4, 2005)

This is JENNY posting from Eggs account:

THANK you guys  I'm so happy! I went dress shopping yesterday with Justin's sister.. Soooo many pretty dresses! It will be hard making the decision! I just don't know which one to get, they're all so pretty!
I love my ring so much, it's an amazing one carat leo diamond, perfect clarity and totally colorless. It's so amazing!! But the best thing about being engaged is calling Justin fiance and knowing that we're getting married!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 4, 2005)

So did you set a date?


----------



## Eggs (Aug 4, 2005)

Yes we did  June 17th and the wedding will be in Sweden


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 4, 2005)

excellent ... congrats again


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey J!
hmmm...guess that goes for either of you....
just a quick pop in....have a super weeked!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Aug 11, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS SWEETIE!!  
I hope you have a long and happy life together.


----------

